#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Bangkok Butterfly Garden

## hillbilly

Recently, I had a chance to visit the Bangkok Butterfly and Insectarium.


The sites were pretty amazing. The photos aint...Regardless, signs were posted what not to do. That is because some Thai people see this garden like a buffet.

----------


## hillbilly

I think this is the Golden Birdwing.


No, idea what this butterfly is, but it is a BIG one.

----------


## hillbilly

If you think this is way out of the way think again...

----------


## hillbilly

This park also offers bicycle lessons. It is called Bike Town.


It generally costs about 20 -30 baht depending upon your negotiations. The bike park is well laid out and stresses safety.



This park close to Chatuchak Park is well worth a visit! :Smile:  

02-272-4359-60
02-272-4680

----------


## NickA

Ohhh, I like the look of that bicycle park. My son has just learnt to ride so it would be good for him.

Is the teacher that one with the big head?

----------


## kingwilly

and is located where ? the butterflies not hte bikes

----------

